# 💖Ava's Fall Fashion Preview✨💝



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We got packages this week! I put in an order for all of the dogs weeks ago. Ava and Bailey have birthdays coming, so I wanted to make sure they got their new things in time. Here's Ava modeling a few summer things from Pariero and some Fall things from Wooflink and Pariero Bunny NY tee.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

im in love, some beautiful choices meoshia! Ava is stunning she models very well. Also the chewnel and sniffany and co toys are so sweet  also avas little bow charm is a great addition to her collar.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> im in love, some beautiful choices meoshia! Ava is stunning she models very well. Also the chewnel and sniffany and co toys are so sweet  also avas little bow charm is a great addition to her collar.



Thanks love! She is such a professional when it comes to modeling. I'm just in complete awe of her.
The tag is from Henri Bendel. They have a small pet line of adorable things. That tag was a Christmas gift to Ava last year.

Love Sniffany and co. Have you checked out their line? They actually have a lot of really really cute clothes. 

I really love that white Wooflink sweatshirt on Ava. It is perfect for Fall. And even though she is black and white in color, I think she pulls off white very well. I think I may get the other colors of that sweatshirt for the rest of my crew. Blue for Bailey and Black for Kendall and Braxton.

Have you come across any Louisdog boutiques where you live? They tend to have several boutiques. I k ***** sure in Rome, but not too sure if there are any in your location.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > im in love, some beautiful choices meoshia! Ava is stunning she models very well. Also the chewnel and sniffany and co toys are so sweet
> ...


I may have to get one of those Henri bendel tags, they are a great accesory. 
I've seen the sniffany and co things, I do like them  there's a gorgeous dress I have my eye on, it's like a white vest top with a tifi blue tutu. Yeah I agree she pulls of white really well. I love simple pieces on Ava, she's so beautiful she doesn't need to much glam. 
Unfortunately I haven't found any LD boutiques but I will do a search and find out if there's any in the north east of UK. I would be so happy to find one!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I may have to get one of those Henri bendel tags, they are a great accesory.
> I've seen the sniffany and co things, I do like them  there's a gorgeous dress I have my eye on, it's like a white vest top with a tifi blue tutu. Yeah I agree she pulls of white really well. I love simple pieces on Ava, she's so beautiful she doesn't need to much glam.
> Unfortunately I haven't found any LD boutiques but I will do a search and find out if there's any in the north east of UK. I would be so happy to find one!



It's totally worth it. I am sure you'd love the tag. And you can attach it to anything. Collar, harness, leash, keychain etc. 

Thanks babe. I think I love the simple things on Ava best as well. She's such a classically beautiful girl.

Ohhhh you would be so lucky to find an LD near you. I'll try to think of some more of those UK sites, and you can tell me if you've ordered from them and if it's safe. Some other brands I love is the I ❤my dog brand, this brand makes things for pets and owners. Ava has a dress by thus make. Also I think it's called Vip Star that's another, and Trilly Tutti Brilly.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

everything looks great on Ava as usual  . we got our Pariero too and I love the bunny tops on all the girls, even Tootsie. I decided to get those YSL Chihuahua tank tops afterall cause they ended up giving me free shipping for both orders . they are super cute . I think i'm taking a break now from Pariero . I didn't even order anything from this last DC sale. I did get a couple things from ebay but was a real bargain


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to get one of those Henri bendel tags, they are a great accesory.
> ...


Oh I will look now, I love finding new brands because the ones you know about get old quickly so it's nice to find something new. I can't find the I heart my dog brand? Have you got a link?

I'm Looking at the petvipstar now and it's really nice


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> everything looks great on Ava as usual  . we got our Pariero too and I love the bunny tops on all the girls, even Tootsie. I decided to get those YSL Chihuahua tank tops afterall cause they ended up giving me free shipping for both orders . they are super cute . I think i'm taking a break now from Pariero . I didn't even order anything from this last DC sale. I did get a couple things from ebay but was a real bargain



Thanks Elaina! I actually made a mistake on the PE tank. I meant to order beige but somehow ordered pink. I like the pink. Just think the red on the beige really stands out. I want to order it, but I'm waiting for the price to go down. I'm looking forward to the Harajuku too. I doubt I'll order the YSL since they are the same as the other, BUT...lol if I do I'll get white. I wanted white in the other but it sold out. I will not buy it at the price it's at though. I'm glad you love everything on your girls. I'm looking forward to pics.

I could not resist ordering the new LD. That dress with flower ruffles, a flower tee, and the stripe dress with the pockets. Simply beautiful. I also love the3 things Wooflink tee. I think the other WL things are not cute at all. Which is Alright by me lol, less temptation.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Oh I will look now, I love finding new brands because the ones you know about get old quickly so it's nice to find something new. I can't find the I heart my dog brand? Have you got a link?
> 
> I'm Looking at the petvipstar now and it's really nice



I'll try and find the site that has the I ❤ my dog brand. As it is hard to find just by searching the name. And I know you like to match Millie. Their mommy and pup clothes are just gorgeous! Hope I can find it for you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Oh I will look now, I love finding new brands because the ones you know about get old quickly so it's nice to find something new. I can't find the I heart my dog brand? Have you got a link?
> 
> I'm Looking at the petvipstar now and it's really nice



Here's a link to I ❤my dog. I'll try to find the other website that has more things by this brand. Their down coats and hoodies are my fave! This site only has a small selection. They have some of the other brands I told you about too.

http://daintydogsboutique.com/en/11_i-love-my-dog?p=3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Oh I will look now, I love finding new brands because the ones you know about get old quickly so it's nice to find something new. I can't find the I heart my dog brand? Have you got a link?
> 
> I'm Looking at the petvipstar now and it's really nice



Found their official site

http://shop.ilovemydog.it/en/35-fw15


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> im in love, some beautiful choices meoshia! Ava is stunning she models very well. Also the chewnel and sniffany and co toys are so sweet  also avas little bow charm is a great addition to her collar.



Here's the link to the website I couldn't find. It is a carrier of the i❤my dog brand, as well as For Pets Only, and more.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > im in love, some beautiful choices meoshia! Ava is stunning she models very well. Also the chewnel and sniffany and co toys are so sweet
> ...


I've had a good browse thanks so much  I will be able to get some lovely new things now. I've already done my DC list I'm just waiting on a sale and then I'm going to put in an order for inamorada, suckright and forpetsonly. After looking I'm loving all the collars and maybe a inamorada carrier.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Ava looks fake, she is so perfect! Those ears <3 <3 <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I've had a good browse thanks so much  I will be able to get some lovely new things now. I've already done my DC list I'm just waiting on a sale and then I'm going to put in an order for inamorada, suckright and forpetsonly. After looking I'm loving all the collars and maybe a inamorada carrier.



Ahhhh I'm glad my dear. I can't wait to see what things you order of those brands. Your girls will be so spoiled.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Corona Pup said:


> Ava looks fake, she is so perfect! Those ears <3 <3 <3



Thanks my dear! She does look unreal in so many pics. And that ear fringe! I have no clue where is came from. She's sometimes mistaken for a Papillon because of it.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Too. Much. Cuteness. I need a place for boy clothes... I'm slowly collecting things for Jo, my other two are not much for being dressed but he loves it. Anyone know of such a place? I'm uneducated in doggie clothing shopping but as with everything with me in life, I do enjoy the finer things... lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Super cute, I especially love the first one. And of course Ava looks gorgeous as always!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Too. Much. Cuteness. I need a place for boy clothes... I'm slowly collecting things for Jo, my other two are not much for being dressed but he loves it. Anyone know of such a place? I'm uneducated in doggie clothing shopping but as with everything with me in life, I do enjoy the finer things... lol



Thanks my dear! What are Jo's measurements and weight? Then I can let you know of which brands will fit him best. Most of us order from doggiecoutureshop.com. There's a coupon code 'fabulous' for 25% off as the every day special plus free ship of $75 or more. Sign on to the mailing list to stay up dated on other discounts and savings. She has them often.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Super cute, I especially love the first one. And of course Ava looks gorgeous as always!



Thanks Camille! The first is my fave too ❤


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Theres ma girl!!!!!

She looks amazing, loving the first T on her she looks mega fab in it. Neevas oddly misshapen right now so giving her another 2 or 3 months until i start getting her stuff in. Though I do need to find her a good winter jacket!

I really love them colours on Ava they look mega cosy and with the time of year it is, it really goes I think. I love when you post piccys I get my fix lol!


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow! Ava looks just so beautiful. I love the choice of colours for the clothes for her coat  I just ordered some new harnesses and collars for my pups yesterday so waiting for those now!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Theres ma girl!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much love! I love this time of year for myself and the dogs. Sweater weather is the best! 
Neeva will look so cute in her first outfit. Does she like clothes? How much does she weigh now?

I'm at work bored. 2.5 more hrs to go and then off all weekend.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mordnacht said:


> Wow! Ava looks just so beautiful. I love the choice of colours for the clothes for her coat  I just ordered some new harnesses and collars for my pups yesterday so waiting for those now!



Thanks so much sweetie! White is becoming my new fave color on her. I can wait to see what you've ordered. Hopefully the wait won't be too long!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much love! I love this time of year for myself and the dogs. Sweater weather is the best!
> Neeva will look so cute in her first outfit. Does she like clothes? How much does she weigh now?
> 
> I'm at work bored. 2.5 more hrs to go and then off all weekend.


I love it too!! I love dressing warm, plus I have the most amazing vintage coat for it.
Im excited to start getting her cute things, she's super chunky though she's currently sitting just over the 2 pound mark! And she doesn't bother her wee bum if I put anything on her which is good she does love being pampered! 

Oh bet you're super excited to have the weekend off! Any plans? Im not doing much classes tomorrow then chilling. Its our anniversary today and we ordered pizza haha really know how to live it up eh? I think we'll go out for dinner during the week its more quiet then instead of tonight or tomorrow everywhere in our city is jumping at the weekends usually need to book 2 weeks in advance total nightmare!!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks my dear! What are Jo's measurements and weight? Then I can let you know of which brands will fit him best. Most of us order from doggiecoutureshop.com. There's a coupon code 'fabulous' for 25% off as the every day special plus free ship of $75 or more. Sign on to the mailing list to stay up dated on other discounts and savings. She has them often.


 Ok, so he weighs 5lbs, and his measurements are:
Neck- 8"
Chest- 12"
Back length-12"
Height from floor to shoulder- 9"

Thanks so much for the info! Sorry to hijack!! PM me if you wish!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks my dear! What are Jo's measurements and weight? Then I can let you know of which brands will fit him best. Most of us order from doggiecoutureshop.com. There's a coupon code 'fabulous' for 25% off as the every day special plus free ship of $75 or more. Sign on to the mailing list to stay up dated on other discounts and savings. She has them often.
> ...


No worries my dear! Ask me anything you'd like on any thread. Okay so is he about done growing? I forgot his age. For 5 lbs and only 8" neck and 12" chest, his back length sounds way too long lol! Cause otherwise I'd say he's close to the same size as Braxton. Make sure he is standing up straight, that his head is held straight up and tail pulled straight up, then measure from base of neck to base if tail. If he is slouching even a pinch, you will get a longer measurement. 

Here is a good chart to follow:

http://www.canineandco.co.uk/dog_sizing_guide/


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much love! I love this time of year for myself and the dogs. Sweater weather is the best!
> ...


Super chunky? Lol that tiny. Hmmmm is she bout 5 months yet? I think she'll mature in 3 lbs range. We shall see. She's do for another spurt in growth here in a month or so. 

Happy anniversary love! What's your favorite pizza/toppings. I love pizza. I like cheese or cheese and pepperoni. And I love deep dish. Chicago is known for its deep dish pizza. Can't wait to hear how your eve went.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok, I just remeasured him and got a measurement of JUST about 10" for back length like just before 10 on the measuring tape, 9 6/8 or so lol

He was slouching a good bit earlier, I had popped him on my desk and just quickly ran a tape across him!

And he's 7 months so I think he's just about done now. Going on when my other two stopped growing age wise... My other male filled out a bit more after Jo's age but Jo's parents are both under 6lbs so I don't expect him to get much bigger.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Ok, I just remeasured him and got a measurement of JUST about 10" for back length like just before 10 on the measuring tape, 9 6/8 or so lol
> 
> He was slouching a good bit earlier, I had popped him on my desk and just quickly ran a tape across him!
> 
> And he's 7 months so I think he's just about done now. Going on when my other two stopped growing age wise... My other male filled out a bit more after Jo's age but Jo's parents are both under 6lbs so I don't expect him to get much bigger.



Thank goodness! I knew that couldn't be right. Braxton is 4.4 lbs, 12" chest and 9" long. Jo is a good size and he can fit most brands. 

In Wooflink he will take a size 2
In louisdog maybe a small, depending on the item
In Hip doggie he should take an xs
In Puppia, a size small
In ruff ruff couture size small but double check with Elaina. She has a lot of ruff ruff couture and she sometimes sells ruff ruff couture on here. Her Minnie is 5 lbs or so. I'd double check what size Minnie wears in Louisdog and ruff ruff couture. I'm for sure Jo will wear size 2 in Wooflink. I also think Wooflink is the best brand for him. Are you looking for tees? Hoodies? 
And yes, I think it's safe to say he will not be getting any longer or taller. If he gains any extra weight, I still think he'll be in 5 lbs range and his coat will get longer.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Cait93x said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


Honestly she's really podgy I'll take a photo of her belly and send you it its hilarious! She's quite short so she's rather round looking at the waist area haha!! I don't know what she'll mature too both her parents were 5 pounders, pablo weighed very little then all of a sudden he just started piling it on ??

And thank you love!! I love pizza too, I love anything on it mostly peppers jalapeños pepperoni sausage etc it needs to be spicy! Sadly unlike chicago Scotland aren't very good with the deep dish ones! But we do have our own special pizzas that are covered in batter and deep fried how fattening but oh so tasty!! Today the weather is rubbish it's freezing and raining but I got to wear my fabulous coat so that's a plus! I think now that I'm home it's time to get the sweats on and get cosy !!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Cait93x said:
> ...



Awe well she's is a podgy ball of sweetness! I miss puppy fat! She will shed the lbs as she gets leggier. I'm surprised with all of the playing around and make out sessions her and Pabs are up too that she is even podgy at all ?! 
Spicy eh? I love love love some spicy food! Haven't tried jalapeños on my pizza. But I just might. I love Mexican food. Have you had Mexican food? You are making me hungry lol. It's 9:45 am here and gonna be a chilly Saturday, around 63 for the high. I'm hoping to getting around to making my white chicken chili soup. I hope you're having a great weekend so far.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll be in Chicago for the first time December and I can't wait to try the pizza... My hotel is in the North River Road area, if you have a suggestion for a good pizza place in that area I would LOVE to hear it!! So excited to visit!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> I'll be in Chicago for the first time December and I can't wait to try the pizza... My hotel is in the North River Road area, if you have a suggestion for a good pizza place in that area I would LOVE to hear it!! So excited to visit!



Awesome! Is it a work related visit? I've never heard of that street. Is your hotel in the River North neighborhood.? Be sure to bring a big heavy coat, gloves, scarf and hat, boots and lots of layers. Chicago can get pretty frigid and that windchill is fierce!


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

For me, chi's are the best fashion dog! They are just so adorable and cute that you can't afford not to look at them when you see one, specially when in dress


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

dannbarbery said:


> For me, chi's are the best fashion dog! They are just so adorable and cute that you can't afford not to look at them when you see one, specially when in dress


So true! You see chi's modeling for most small dog clothes and accessories than any other breed.


----------

